# Solved: HTML radio buttons are allowing multiple instead of single selection



## andynic

Hi,

I have a series of rows in a table like the ones shown below.

The radio buttons are allowing the user to make multiple selections rather than just one.
Any idea why this is the case? I want radio buttons so that the user can select just one.

The idea behind the use of both radios and checkboxes is to allow the user to select just one image as a Thumbnail (the radios) to be stored in a table in a local MySql database and many images to be stored in another table in the same DB (checkboxes). (Am using Perl CGI).

Thanks for your help,
Andy















 
test update

 


 


 

... MANY ROWS LIKE THE ABOVE FOLLOWED BY


----------



## andynic

Problem solved!
I was giving each radio button in the list a different name. 
Sorry about that.
Andynic


----------



## tomdkat

Try giving each radio button in the list the same name and see if your problem goes away. 

Peace...


----------



## mei2050133

I never knew that HTML radio buttons are allowing multiple instead of single selection in the past,it is a good news,thank you.


----------



## andynic

No it's not. I was misusing the button by giving each button a different name.
Better to use check boxes for multiple selections, not radio buttons.
Andynic


----------



## tomdkat

andynic said:


> No it's not. I was misusing the button by giving each button a different name.
> Better to use check boxes for multiple selections, not radio buttons.


Correct. You *have* to use a check box group for multiple selections, not a radio button group.

Peace...


----------

